# Duyuru > Kültür >  Atatürk'ün fikir babası

## atoybil

Atatürkğün fikir babası

Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin icra planında kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, fikir planında kurucusu Ziya Gökalpğtir. Atatürk de, bu durumu, ğVücudumun babası Ali Rıza Efendi, fikirlerimin babası Ziya Gökalpğtirğ diye izah etmiştir.
Gökalpğin Atatürk hakkındaki fikri ise şöyledir:
ğEvvelce, Türkiyeğde Türk milletinin hiçbir mevkii yoktu. Bugün, her hak Türkğündür. Bu topraktaki hakimiyet Türk hakimiyetidir. Siyasette, kültürde, iktisatta hep Türk Halkı hakimdir. Bu kadar katği ve büyük inkılabı yapan zat, Türkçülüğün en büyük adamıdır. üünkü düşünmek ve söylemek kolaydır. Fakat, yapmak ve bilhassa muvaffakiyetle neticelendirmek çok güçtür.ğ Gökalpğin programı ğİstiklal Savaşığndan sonra Mustafa Kemalğin programı oldu. Hatta, bazı konularda Mustafa Kemal, Gökalpği geride bıraktı. ğBir Türk dünyaya bedeldirğ diyen Atatürk. Türk ırkını üstün tutuyordu. Türk ırkının damarlarında ğasil kanğ dolaşıyordu. ğMuhterem milletime şunu tavsiye ederim ki, başına geçireceği insanların kanındaki asli cevheri tayin etmekten bir an uzak olmasınğ sözleri Atatürkğe aitti. Söylevlerinde hep milletleşmekten bahsediyordu. ğBir ulusun inkılabını, hazır elbise gibi giyme teşebbüsü, onu tatbik eden milletler için fena neticeler doğurmuşturğ diyordu.

Türk milliyetçiliginin kurucusu
Yurdumuzda, sosyolojinin öncülerinden olan Ziya Gökalp, sorunlarımıza sosyoloji bilimi çerçevesinde çözüm yolları aramıştır. Batı medeniyeti potası içinde Türkçülük ile yeni kimliğimizi oluşturmak. Ziya Gökalpğin Türkçülük siyaseti, tamamıyla Türk ve Müslüman kalmak şartıyla Garp medeniyetine tam ve kati bir surette girmeyi gerektirmektedir. Fakat Garp medeniyetine girmeden evvel milli harsımız aranıp bulunacak, milli harsımız meydana çıkacaktır. Milli harsın aranacağı yer ise ğköyğdür. Böylece köycülük çalışmaları bu zemin üzerine temellendirilecektir.
Ziya Gökalp, sorunu kültür ve medeniyet kavramalarının uygulandığı bir formülle izah etmektedir.
Gökalpğe göreğ medeniyet milletlerarası olduğu halde, kültür millidir. Medeniyet bir ulustan başka bir ulusa geçer, kültür geçmez. Buna bağlı olarak bir ulus kültürünü değiştirmeden başka bir medeniyet alanına girebilir ve kimliğini koruyarak yaşayabilir. İşte Türk milleti de yıkılan Osmanlı medeniyeti yerine, kendi kültürünü koruyarak Batı medeniyetine girecektir. Türkiye, Doğu uygarlık alanındadır. 
Sorunların temel sebebi burada bulunmaktadır. Burada. kültür medeniyet ayrımı konuya açıklık getirmektedir.
Değiştirilmesi gereken sadece medeniyettir. Kültürümüz korunacaktır. Uygarlık değişimi de basit bir teknik sorundur. Uygarlığın uluslararası niteliği Batı uygarlığını bizim de rahatlıkla benimsememize izin verecektir.
Böylece yeni Cumhuriyetğin ideolojik temellerini oluşturan batılcılık, Ziya Gökalpğin kültür medeniyet ayrımının uygulandığı bir formüle hiçbir sakıncası bulunmayan teknik bir konu olarak benimsetilmek istenecektir.

Irk meselesi
Ziya Gökalp, Türkçülüğün babaları olarak Ahmed Vefik Paşa ve Süleyman Paşağyı gösterir. Rusyağda ise iki büyük Türkçü vardı. Birisi Mirza Fethali Ahundof, diğeri Gaspıralı İsmail. Gökalp, ğMillet ne ırki, ne kavmi, ne coğrafi, ne siyasi, ne de iradi bir zümredir. Millet, lisanca, ahlakça, edebiyatça, müşterek olan, yani aynı terbiyeyi almış fertlerden mürekkep bulunan bir zümredir ğder.
Gökalpğin, ğAtlarda şecere aramak lazımdır. Ancak, insanlarda ırkın sosyal hasletlere tesiri olmadığı gibi, şecere aramak doğru değildir. Bunun aksi bir yol tutarsak, memleketimizdeki münevverlerin ve mücahitlerin birçoğunu feda etmek gerekir. Bu mümkün olmadığına göre, Türkğüm diyen her ferdi Türk tanımaktan, yalnız Türklüğe hıyaneti görülenler varsa, cezalandırmaktan başka çare yokturğ görüşü, Atatürk tarafından, ğNe mutlu Türkğüm diyeneğ şeklinde ifade edilmiştir.
İşte Gökalpğin kurduğu sisteme göre Türçülüğün esasları:
* Türkğün yalnız bir lisanı, bir tek kültürü vardır. 
Kültürde birleşmeleri kolay olan Türkler: Oğuz Türkleri, yani Türkiye, Azerbaycan, İran, Harezm Türkmenleriğdir. Türkçülükteki yakın ülkümüz Oğuz Birliği, yahut Türkmen Birliği olmalıdır. (1924 için)

Gökalpğin temel görüşleri:

* Türkçülüğün sonraki ülküsü ise Turanğdır. Turan kelimesini Türklerğden başka Moğollarğı, Tengizlerği, Finlerği , Macarlarğı da kapsayan bir kelime olarak almamak gerekir.

* Turan, Türkçe konuşan Yakut, Kırgız, üzbek, Kazak, Kıpçak (Tatar), Oğuz gibi Türk şubelerini kapsayan Büyük Türkistanğdır. Bütün Oğuzlar ğTürkğ adı ile birleşebilir. Yalnız, Kazaklar aynı kültürler vücuda getirirlerse, o zaman müşterek unvan ihtiyacı olacak, işte bu müşterek unvan Turan kelimesidir.

Turan bir ülküdür

* Türkçülerin ülküsü Turan adı altında Oğuzlarğı, Tatarlarğı, Kırgızlarğı, üzbeklerği, Yakutlarğı, Kazaklarğı lisanda, edebiyatta, kültürde birleştirmektir.

* Dün Türkler için bir milli devlet hayaldi, gerçek oldu. Turan da bir ülküdür. Gerçekleşecektir. Ancak, şimdilik yürürlük sahasında sadece Türkiyecilik vardır. (Cumhuriyetğin ilk yılları için) Kızıl Elma, yani Turan mazide gerçekleşmiştir. Hunlar, Gök Türkler, Oğuzlar, Kırgızlar, Kazaklar, Kor Han, Cengiz Han, Timurlenk, Turan ülküsünü gerçekleştirmedi mi? Turan, bütün Türk ilkelerinin toplamı olan bir Türk camiasından ibarettir. Osmanlığda ise son dönemlerde idare edenler kozmopolit Osmanlı sınıfını, idare edilenler ise Türk sınıfını oluşturdu. Türkğe ğEşek Türkğ denilirdi. Türkler arasında mezhep ayrılığının ortaya çıkması bile bu yüzdendir. üünkü, Türklerin uğradığı eziyet, halk şeyhleri tarafından Ehl-i Beytğin uğradığı eziyete benzetiliyordu.

* Sünni kalan Türkler de Osmanlı Kültürüne lakayt kaldılar. Halk şairleri, halkın hediyeleri ile saray şairleri, sarayın ğcaizeğsi ile geçinirdi.

* Eski Türklerde ğİlğ demek ğbarışğ demekti. ğİlhanğ ise ğbarış hakanığ demekti. Türk ilhanları kendilerini beynelmilel barışı sağlayan kimseler olarak görürlerdi Atillağnın unvanı da Tanrı kut idi. Ancak Avrupalılar bu unvanı ğTanrığnın Belasığ diye tercüme ederek günah işlemişlerdir. Attila, mağlup milletler ne zaman barış istese kabul eden bir ilhan idi.

Dün ve bugün... 
Teori ile uygulama farklıdır ve farklı olmak zorundadır. Atatürkğün sözleriyle Turancılığa karşı çıkıyor, ama eğitim-öğretimde Türk çocuklarına Oğuz Kağan destanın, Ergenekon destanının ve benzeri Türk destan motiflerinin gösterilmesini istiyordu. Lise tarih kitaplarında ise, bütün Türk cumhuriyetlerinin tarihine geniş olarak yer verdiriyor ve dünyada o tarihte 100 milyonun üzerinde Türk yaşadığını Türk çocuklarının beynine nakşetmek istiyordu. Türk destanları, bugün ilkokul kitaplarından kaldırılmıştır. Turan ülkeleri ile ilgili bilgiler de 1944ğte İsmet İnönüğnün talimatıyla kitaplardan çıkarılmıştır. 1990ğa kadar Türkiyeğde bu sayede komünistler veya hızlı Batıcılar tarafından, Türkistanğdaki Türkler için ğOnlar zaten Türklükğten çıkmıştırğ propagandaları yapılmış ve maalesef taban bulmuştur. Türkiyeğde halkın uyanması için Sovyetler Birliğiğnin dağılması gerekmiştir.

Turanğa bakışı
Ziya Gökalpğin Turancılığı ise şu şekildeydi:
ğİstanbul dilinin milli dil kabul edilmesi ve Avrupa medeniyeti içinde bir Türk kültürü mevcut olmalı.
Vatan ne Türkiyeğdir, Türklerğe ne de Türkistan; Vatan büyük ve müebbed bir ülkedir; Turan!
Turan, Türklerğin bütününü içine alan ve Türklerğden başkalarını dışta bırakan mefkurevi vatandır. Turan, Türklerğin oturduğu Türkçeğnin konuşulduğu bütün ülkelerin toplamıdır.ğGökalpğde, Atatürk de Turancı doğdular, Turancı yaşadılar, Turancı öldüler. Ziya Gökalpğin kültür-medeniyet çelişkisi, Atatürkğün uygulamalarında da görülmekle beraber, İnönü döneminden itibaren tam anlamıyla bir Batıcılık başlamış, Menderes döneminde ABDğnin ğyardım yap ve denetleğ politikası ile birlikte, Türkiye bağımsızlığından taviz vermeye başlamıştır. Sonraki dönemlerde, Türk yönetilmeye başlanmıştır.

şimdiki durum
şimdi, Ziya Gökalpğin çelişkisini gidererek ve 21ğinci yüzyılı Türk yüzyılı yapabilecek, hatta ğüçüncü bin yılğı etkileyerek yeni bir yapıya ihtiyacımız vardır. Kaynağı, Türk kültür ve tarihinden, Ziya Gökalpğin fikirlerinden ve Atatürkğün uygulamalarından alan, fakat Türk insanı ile birlikte, bütün insanlığa hitap edebilecek bir üçüncü bin yıl ideolojisi. 

Ziya Gökalp, bugün var olmamızı sağlayan mücadelenin fikir babasıydı. şimdi Türk Ocağının İstanbul şubesi olarak da faaliyet gösteren II. Mahmut türbesinin arkasında yatarken diğer Türkçülerğle birlikte üçüncü bin yıla hazırlanan bugünkü Türkçülerğe güç veriyor, fikir veriyor, ilham veriyor. Ruhu şad Olsun.
Bugünler Oğnun kaybının da 81.yılıdır. Hatırasını anmak için törenleri yapılmaktadır.

----------

